# Old coon hunting pictures



## j_seph (Oct 13, 2015)

This is my dad back in the 60's up around the Cleveland Ohio area.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2015)

Cool pic, and a heckuva pile of coon hides!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 13, 2015)

I wish I could find the pics of my grandad and his coon skins from back in the 60s and 70s.  Neat memories.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 13, 2015)

Great pic. I wonder what kind of crossed up hound that is.


----------



## pnome (Oct 13, 2015)

I love old pictures!


----------



## riverbank (Oct 13, 2015)

Pretty neat right there. I'd like to know about the dog to.


----------



## rvick (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks like he done confiscated the youngun's swingset. Wonder if that ain't a big mountain cur?


----------



## Southern Cyote (Oct 14, 2015)

I like them old pics. Looks like a cur dog.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 15, 2015)

Dad says the dog was a red bone?


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 15, 2015)

My great grandfather sometime within a few years before, after, or during World War 2


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 15, 2015)

My Grandfather Circa 1950


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 15, 2015)

Great pics. Now Im pretty sure your dad would let me hunt on your deer land


----------



## leelee (Oct 16, 2015)

How did he get the leash on the coon


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not sure. I was given these pictures by my uncle this year. First time I'd seen them. My grandfather passed a few years back.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

My Father, Joe Medcalf, in the 60's with Raider and Rowdy.  I love old coonhunting pictures.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

I've got several that I don't know the story behind that I have collected.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

In Hamilton, Ohio


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

I always liked this one


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

My father in the 50's


----------



## Al Medcalf (Oct 17, 2015)

This one isn't as old as the others.  But, me with Gypsy and Zeke in the 80's


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 20, 2015)

Al Medcalf said:


> I always liked this one<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice one! How old is it?


----------



## riverbank (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow !! Awesome pictures fellas


----------



## Easygo (Nov 2, 2015)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> My great grandfather sometime within a few years before, after, or during World War 2



I like the turkey struttin in the background.


----------



## rigderunner (Nov 30, 2015)

Al Medcalf said:


> My Father, Joe Medcalf, in the 60's with Raider and Rowdy.  I love old coonhunting pictures.



I love this pic the coon sticker on the station wagon sets it off haha


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 30, 2015)

rigderunner said:


> I love this pic the coon sticker on the station wagon sets it off haha



I ordered that sticker out of FullCry with $1.50 of my own money.  I always figured that my Mama made him put it on the station wagon.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 4, 2015)

Al Medcalf said:


> I ordered that sticker out of FullCry with $1.50 of my own money.  I always figured that my Mama made him put it on the station wagon.



Thats awsome full cry is not what it once was haha. Ive got tons of old full cry and american cooner mags


----------



## Trey Miller (Dec 30, 2015)

Some good old fashion pictures. I really like that. Good post right here gentlemen.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 30, 2015)

Notice how few big fancy pickups there were back in the 50s & 60s.  It is a pure wonder that anyone could hunt back then.  LOL


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

Yea and look no camo.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 30, 2015)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> My great grandfather sometime within a few years before, after, or during World War 2


I see he has his horn to call the hounds.


----------

